# CPC Exam Status - Your Experience



## CShipitz (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi, all! I have looked at a few old threads on here, as well as looked at the AAPC's statement regarding the turnaround time. I am only asking here because I am looking for personal experience with the testing and results. 

I took my exam on Saturday, 11/10/18. It was in transit from Sunday night until Tuesday evening, where it then switched to "received" status. A few people here have said they got their results the day after it was received, and some said it stayed in "received" status for days on end. What was your experience? I am trying to stay positive over here while waiting! Thanks, y'all


----------



## espressoguy (Nov 14, 2018)

I believe that with all 3 of my certs, I received my results on the following Thursday.


----------



## CShipitz (Nov 14, 2018)

*Thank you!!*



espressoguy said:


> I believe that with all 3 of my certs, I received my results on the following Thursday.



I was hoping that it would go into "grading" status today, but if I _have _to wait until tomorrow, I guess I will.  This is suspenseful stuff! Thanks again.


----------



## Pathos (Nov 14, 2018)

Hello,

Per AAPC:

"Exam results are normally released within 7 to 10 business days after the exam has taken place. Please do not call AAPC for exam result until after the 10 business days.

Due to the grading process of the CIC exam it may take 10-15 business days after the exam has taken place.".

I think I got my results about a week after my exam. They called me about a month later and sent off my certificate (still have the voicemail).

They could be behind/swamped if a lot of exams came in at once, but you should hear something before Thanksgiving at least. Hope you passed!


----------



## surfergirl (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi, 
I took mine on Saturday 11.3.18 and received the results on the following friday 11.9.18.  

If i can add im happy to say i passed my CPC


----------



## REGINALD068 (Nov 15, 2018)

I sat for the exam many many years ago, and results were received via mail only!!  I do however have a co-worker who sat for the exam, and was having panic attacks, waiting on the results.  From what I've heard, there's no definitive timeline for receiving test results.

All the best!


----------



## CShipitz (Nov 15, 2018)

REGINALD068 said:


> I sat for the exam many many years ago, and results were received via mail only!!  I do however have a co-worker who sat for the exam, and was having panic attacks, waiting on the results.  From what I've heard, there's no definitive timeline for receiving test results.
> 
> All the best!



Thank you! And yes, the major anxiety I have is NOT at all conducive to this type of waiting and anticipation! Lol.


----------



## CShipitz (Nov 15, 2018)

surfergirl said:


> Hi,
> I took mine on Saturday 11.3.18 and received the results on the following friday 11.9.18.
> 
> If i can add im happy to say i passed my CPC



Congrats on your CPC Cert!! Did you receive yours early Friday or later in the day? I'm eastern time, so I don't think the AAPC even opens until 10am my time. I just hope I don't have to wait until next week, because I will go crazy! haha.


----------



## 4koder (Nov 16, 2018)

Caroline S. said:


> Hi, all! I have looked at a few old threads on here, as well as looked at the AAPC's statement regarding the turnaround time. I am only asking here because I am looking for personal experience with the testing and results.
> 
> I took my exam on Saturday, 11/10/18. It was in transit from Sunday night until Tuesday evening, where it then switched to "received" status. A few people here have said they got their results the day after it was received, and some said it stayed in "received" status for days on end. What was your experience? I am trying to stay positive over here while waiting! Thanks, y'all



I also tested on 11/10/18 in Cbus OH and mine still says 'In transit' it is driving me crazy! I was hoping to have at least some change by today.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 16, 2018)

7-10 business days is what is promised (except for CIC which is manual scoring necessary) . Most are in before the 7th business day

4 credentials now in the last 4 years. I've had as early as Wednesday and as late as the next Monday.


----------



## 4koder (Nov 20, 2018)

Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## neena.kumar@gmail.com (Oct 17, 2019)

Here is my experience with testing and results:

10/12/2019 (Saturday) - Test day--> Warrington, PA

10/13/2019 (Sunday)- Status --> In Transit to AAPC

10/16/2019 (Wednesday) - Status--> Received (checked around 7:20 PM)

10/17/2019 (Thursday) - Status--> PASS (checked around 7:00 PM, till 3:30 status was Received)

I pass the test in first try. 

I think computer based testing would be better. Filling out grid with pencil is not easy.


----------

